# Insurance/ulcer question.will they pay if nothing found?



## MuffettMischief (8 December 2017)

Hi,

I have a sneaky suspicion my mare may be suffering from ulcers after a stint on box rest in which she ate barely anything and spent most of her time wirring round the box!

We are now having various ridden issues and have just finished a weeks bute trial. My vet has raised the concern that if we scope for ulcers and none are found then the insurance companies can be a bit funny about paying out. Can anyone advise on this? 

Thanks!


----------



## scats (8 December 2017)

I think most insurance companys will usually pay out as it's part of an investigation, regardless of what's found. However, they will likely exclude any future investigations of this nature (regardless of whether none are found)


----------



## little.soldier (11 December 2017)

I would agree with this response.  If you have opened a claim for an investigation of some sorts, then I think they would pay as part of that investigation.  My boy had various tests, some of which led to nowhere, but they were all covered as part of the overall investigation.  If you are still worried, I think you can ask your insurers to agree ahead that they will pay (there was a name for this, but I can't remember now), however, mine said this would take about ten days to process, which is perhaps time you don't have?


----------



## SEL (12 December 2017)

It's worth asking on the ulcer FB forum because I'm pretty sure I read there that some won't pay out. I think it has become so common to scope that they are starting to put some conditions around it.


----------



## Theocat (12 December 2017)

I understand some companies won't pay out for investigation (for anything) if nothing is found, so you need to ask your insurer.


----------



## emfen1305 (12 December 2017)

I have also heard that some wont pay out if they only find low grade (1&2) but not sure how true this is!


----------



## MuffettMischief (20 December 2017)

Hmm thanks all. We had teeth done (only done in March but checked again) and they were a little sharp. Had saddle checked (again only done a few months ago), small amount of adjustment there. We seem to be back to normal. Or normal for her anyway! So fingers crossed thats all it was. She is the type that if something is a mm out, she will let me know!


----------



## whizzer (5 January 2018)

My mare was scoped for ulcers as part of a huge investigation into her ridden issues,nothing was found & they did pay out for the scope.


----------



## MuffettMischief (11 January 2018)

As an update.
I had her teeth done, which were a little sharp, enough to upset her sensitive soul! This sorted the heaviness on my hands. Saddle had a slight adjustment which stopped the humping and tail swishing and we went for the 'more work less food' approach. When I say less food I mean take her off the AlfaA! She had been fine on the Alfa all summer but we were doing lots more work then due to light evenings and she was living out. 
I did this while she was on her bute trial. She had her teeth done less than 8 months ago and saddle less than 6 but it was worth checking to rule those out. 

Thankfully we are all back to normal, well, her normal. I also put her back on the calmer I had taken her off of 6 months previously as she tricked me into believing we didnt need it anymore, whilst living out and doing lots of hacking...silly me! Normal service has resumed!


----------



## FizzyBum (12 January 2018)

I've just been through this - my boy was scoped today and when I discussed this with my insurer when I arranged the vet visit a week or so ago, they confirmed that they will not pay out if no ulcers / other issues are found but if he requires treatment, they will pay out with me just paying the excess.

I got the insurers to send me the requisite claim forms in readiness, in case I do have to claim and they said that just issuing the forms will not go against my record for future claims if nothing is found.

I am with horse-insurance.co.uk and although there are some bad reviews on them (they are part of E&L), they paid out for my horses hock medication with no fuss (albeit a bit slowly) and I am about to do a continuation for related remedial farriery and physio, plus the new claim for his ulcers.

I hope this helps...and good luck!

xx


----------

